# Advice please.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Evening all, 
As some of you may know from my previous posts that Tilly isn't the greatest eater, 
However since Monday I have been giving her Pasta & Chicken, and Rice & chicken, she can not get enough of it. ( for the first time since I have her she has cleared the bowl and looks for more) 
The reason she was on it was a upset tummy, 

My question is, Can you feed your dog this all the time??? Or is it bad for them???
And if she looks for more should I give it, she is a bit under weight at 11.6kg (cocker& miniature Poodle) so I don't mind building her up, 

Thanks, 



Jeanie x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think it will do her any harm, I have known someone cook this for their dogs daily, they just add a little veg. Perhaps add a little kibble too you never know she eventually may wean on to dog food.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Jeanie,

I can get Beau to eat her kibble if I mix in some chicken & rice or fish & rice where as if I just put her kibble down on ts own she will more than likely walk away, I think if you can mix in a decent amount of kibble for the added vits then she will be fine. Her weight sounds fine to me, better abit leaner than overweight. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I agree with Karen and Jo, try to add some dry food for the nutritional balance, but it is great to hear she is eating well to be honest. My Honey loves some roast chicken breast  actually all my girls love it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great that she is eating but maybe add a tiny bit of offal occasionally especially liver if it wont upset her tum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million for yer advice. 

I'm going to try and add in some kibble tomorrow. I can nearly guarantee the little witch will like around it, clever little girl, 

She seems to want to eat chicken all day. 

Will let ye know how it goes. 
At least her poo has got hard again 😷😷😷😷

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

When Dudley had an upset tummy he loved the chicken and rice, I realised I'd run out of chicken and gave him just rice one morning (poor lad!) - he still really enjoyed that, now if we have rice I always put a little in with his kibble. I'm sure I've heard of people who just give the same cooked food to their dogs as they are having, just plainer. But i'm sure there are others who know a lot more about nutrition (not difficult really).


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

bess is fussy, hardly eats anything ever, so i mixed chicken in with her kibble, it was brill for a few days, she cleared the bowl and i thought i was on to a winner. now though she picks the bits of chicken out and even spits her kibble out her mouth while doing this. so once again she is eating next to nothing !


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie loves chicken but I always mix it in with her kibble..... as I still want her to eat that. On normal days she eats her kibble no problem so its a treat if she gets chicken lol x... she really loves Barking Heads so I am glad I changed it x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a neighbour who owned two wearied and she only ever fed them home cooked chicken, rice and veg. The vet told her they were two of the healthiest dogs he had the pleasure of treating. I would say if she likes it stick with it. Maybe check out what other nutrients you may need to add.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My girls love natural yogurt and others on here put a few spoonfuls of that on dried food can make it more interesting .. I just give it as a treat now and again, they love it. Mine are not rice lovers, sniff it and walk away  

I remember a poodle owner sometime ago saying that her poodles where very fussy eaters, only liked the best food and meats mainly.. I thought umm that sounds familiar. Not sure if it is just a coincidence or a poodle thing


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I remember a poodle owner sometime ago saying that her poodles where very fussy eaters, only liked the best food and meats mainly.. I thought umm that sounds familiar. Not sure if it is just a coincidence or a poodle thing


I was explaining to my vet what a fussy eater Molly was and she said ... "Oh that's the poodle in her"   

This vet had a poo cross too 

xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya my vet also says the same. By saying that's the poodle in her😮

He also said that we create fussy eaters by chopping and changing their food when they don't eat it. (That's me I'm afraid I would be afraid she wasn't eating) 

It's also barking heads kibble that she's on. I got 2bags from the uk when my Mom was over in July and she's only after starting the 2nd bag😵😵that will tell u how much of it she eats. 

I'll put her back on burns when that runs out as I can't get barking heads here. 

She was looking for more food earlier So I gave her half a chicken breast mixed in with (soaked) kibble and she licked the bowl. 

That will prob last about 3days. 😠


Jeanie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

kat said:


> bess is fussy, hardly eats anything ever, so i mixed chicken in with her kibble, it was brill for a few days, she cleared the bowl and i thought i was on to a winner. now though she picks the bits of chicken out and even spits her kibble out her mouth while doing this. so once again she is eating next to nothing !


Ha ha, my Betty used to do this. She would lick tuna off her kibble and spit the kibble back out, cheeky monkey!!! Now she does this with her working tablet and can smell,let it no matter what I wrap it in and then it's bits of it back out!!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have always given Sami roasted chicken and rice and now Caarley loves it too. I mix their Fromm kibble primary, then pieces of chicken and brown rice mixed with plain yogurt so it will all stick together and they cannot separate out the kibble. They love this and clean up every scrap.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jules . . I had trouble giving flea pills as they would separate and spit out also! I wait until their most hungry time of the day and have to cut Samis pill in fourths as it is quite large, wrap warm chicken chunks around it and feed it quickly holding another piece up so their heads dont go down! If the heads go down, the pill is separated and spit out. If Sami still refuses, I have used peanut butter with success as the pill sticks quite well in this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I have always given Sami roasted chicken and rice and now Caarley loves it too. I mix their Fromm kibble primary, then pieces of chicken and brown rice mixed with plain yogurt so it will all stick together and they cannot separate out the kibble. They love this and clean up every scrap.


Will try that. Just wasn't sure if it was ok to always feed it to her. 

Thanks again. 

Fingers crossed her appetite keeps up. Love seeing a empty bowl. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a little update. 
Gave tilly some kibble(soaked) and a bit of liver and rice mixed up this morning. 
She cleaned the bowl 😆

But she had slightly running poo again😡
Will give her the same tonight with chicken instead of liver and see how I get on. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Both mine love fish and I've been adding Yumega oil to Honey's kibble once a day. I mix it in with my hands to coat every piece of kibble and she seems to love it. Great for her coat too! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can feel a few more raw feeders maybe.... Mine don't like liver, even greedy, greedy Mable...they'll both put it in their mouths then drop it out. But love heart or sweetbreads, telco and morrisons sell heart x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a update on Tilly and her feeding. 
I introduced a little kibble with the chicken and rice and surprise surprise back came the runny mucus poo. 
It was barking heads that I was using so back to the vet today to speak to him about it. 

They sell burns so Might try her with that and see how it goes. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Perhaps it's the processing of kibble ingredients that she can't tolerate?
Even the best kibble brands are obviously highly processed. Maybe she needs food as nature intend rather than mushed up, cooked and hardened by humas?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cooked chicken is the ONLY thing I can guarantee Molly will eat EVERY time 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is on chicken and rice with veg a teaspoon of cod liver oil for vitamins and a teaspoon of natural yoghurt for calcium. He loves it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Went to the vet today and the nurse said that chicken and rice just wasn't enough so she gave me Burns pork&potato and said to give it tough love for 3days. 

So gave her some at dinner time and she turn her nose up at it. 

I just took some out of the bowl onto the carpet and she lapped it up. 

So she will eat it. (Just not in the bowl). 

Hmmmm spoiled dog maybe??? I think so. 😮😮😮

Will see how tomorrow goes 


Jeanie x


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, Flo came to us on Beta which gave her an upset tum. Have also tried Pro plan, Burns and Barking Heads! Found Pro plan suits best, she has this with a little cooked chicken (and sometimes rice) but won't eat unless I put a piece on the floor next to her bowl. So we have spoilt pooch also!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I've found this too sometimes I just tip the food out the bowl onto the floor and they seem to think its a novelty and eat every bit. X


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Oops double post!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dogs are programmed to work for their food. They can and do get bored with a boring bowl of food plonked on the floor.
You can scatter on the floor, buy a treat ball and put her food I side and let her figure it out. Hand feed and do training at the same time.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Molly will scoff her kibble no bother out on a walk... Even Comes back looking for more  whereas in her bowl will
Sniff and walk away 

xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

IBenson was the same after he had chicken and rice for a few days so he has chicken most meals with his kibble, though once a week I swap the chicken for tin of sardines and sometimes a scrambled egg scrambled with a little puppy milk! I also now grate apple and carrot in with kibble and chicken which will guarantee an empty bowl, try experimenting to see what get the most enthusiastic response and good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer advice. 
She has a treat ball So reintroduced it tonight. She had a few out of it alright. 

She has been starving all day begging me for food, 
So hard to resist her, but her kibble was there and had no interest. 

Came home put down her food and she walked away. 
So soaked it and after a while she had 2mouthfulls. 
I'm trying to hold off adding things to the kibble till tomorrow to see how I get on. 

So she's ment to have 110g a day and all in all she has prob eatin about 20g😁😁😁

So frustrating. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes Kody likes eating out of the treat ball too but it's not something he would do on a daily basis as they get bored quick, at least Tilly has eaten a little bit today. Since Kody's tummy upsets I've been feeding him strictly kibble only, no treats or extra tasty bits added to their food, i just put his bowl of food down in the morning and refill it , unfortunately for Beau she's not getting extra bits added to her food either but she's soon eating her food now too, to be honest if they're hungry they'll eat what's put out for them. In the evening they get one of their veggie chew treats so I don't feel like a mean mummy. X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Yes Kody likes eating out of the treat ball too but it's not something he would do on a daily basis as they get bored quick, at least Tilly has eaten a little bit today. Since Kody's tummy upsets I've been feeding him strictly kibble only, no treats or extra tasty bits added to their food, i just put his bowl of food down in the morning and refill it , unfortunately for Beau she's not getting extra bits added to her food either but she's soon eating her food now too, to be honest if they're hungry they'll eat what's put out for them. In the evening they get one of their veggie chew treats so I don't feel like a mean mummy. X


Thanks a million. I don't feel so bad now. I just ate a sausage and had the puppy dog eyes for 20mins afterwards cause I left some on the plate. 

She breaks my heart but makes me smile. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeanie - have you tried Tilly on raw food.

I have used NI for quite a while but decided to give kibble (BH) a go for convenience.
Although they both still ate it it was not with the same enthusiasm and within days Ted became very loose by the end of the day. Within a couple of days of going back to NI he was perfect. May be worth a try.

The other thing I've done in the past when using kibble is to put a few drops of Yumega fish oil on it...i think the smell gets them interested. Certainly worked every time with Betty!! Good luck xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Colin 
Yep I have tried her on raw and it just didn't work out, I ended up throwing more out than she was eating, 
I also have the yumega that I mix in now with the kibble. I soaked it last night for tea and she turn her nose up. I left it there and when I went down this Morning it was all gone. 

Cheeky little thing. 

Had ate none now today again so I'm going to do the same thing and see is it gone in the morning. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

